# GPU F@H Crashing



## ShadowFold (Mar 28, 2009)

New XP install, updated everything... HD 4870 tried stock and overclocked.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 28, 2009)

Mine had been doing the same thing. Also I am getting a core error. Could not open core.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 28, 2009)

^^^ Same here, randomly stops working. I have to reboot before it will continue a job again. Totally weird because a few days ago I had no issues. Totally out of the blue.


----------



## Steevo (Mar 28, 2009)

This is a sign of a expired core, or a corrupt client, or a firewall problem.


----------



## chuck216 (Mar 29, 2009)

Guys, What version of the catalyst drivers are you using? There's a new core version 1.24 that requires cat 9.3 to work could be that the client is attempting to load that core and it's not working on your systems because of the driver incompatability.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 29, 2009)

I too have had massive problems with the folding under ATI for a few days now, keeps wanting to VPU recover, now going to revert back to older drivers - see if it helps out.


----------



## jagass (Mar 29, 2009)

You're not alone man...lol...I'm experiencing it too...lol


----------



## Steevo (Mar 29, 2009)

THere is a changelist at the folding forum for the new client and drivers.

My CPU use has dropped to almost0 to support the new client. Now my SMP runs at full speed.


FAHMON is estimating 4858 PPD for me now.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 30, 2009)

Still getting this on tray and console clients


----------



## chuck216 (Mar 30, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Still getting this on tray and console clients



What version of the Catalyst drivers are you using? If it's the 9.3's there's a hotfix for XP and the 9.3's.  that's fixes CAL functionality in XP you can get it here: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/GPU-5-Catalyst93HOTFIXFireStrm.aspx

Apparently it has to do with Stream being enabled  in the 9.3's for folding.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 30, 2009)

going to check that link out for me when i get home. Did not know there was a hot fix for the 9.3s.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 4, 2009)

Steevo said:


> THere is a changelist at the folding forum for the new client and drivers.
> 
> My CPU use has dropped to almost0 to support the new client. Now my SMP runs at full speed.
> 
> ...



THere is a changelist at the folding forum


----------

